# Africa a different way ....or bowhunting on Mauritius



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Great stuff Frank! Beautifull trophies!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome Frank. Mauritius never struck me as a hunting destination. Nice deer.


----------

